# [SOLVED] MAC Network Printing Problem



## Tom Woods (Nov 1, 2010)

Cannot print. Attempts always result in the print queue going to pause.

This happens from either of two MACs on the ethernet network: one is running OS 10.6.4 the other 10.5.8. I have reinstalled the printer in the Printer Preferences pane numerous times. There's no question that each computer "sees" the printer. Apple tech support was no help; neither was the router mfg (Cisco)'s tech support.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC Network Printing Problem*

What's the printer. How is the network set up? What does the printer do? Is there a print server? Are other computers printing to the printer at the same time? How many other computers are on the network that can print to this printer?


----------



## Tom Woods (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MAC Network Printing Problem*

Thanks for your speedy response and interest. 

Here's more background:The printer is an Imagistics ix3010 multifunction fax/copier/printer. I've had it for about 5-6 years and it's always been working fine on my ethernet home/small office network. The network has always been set up through a Cisco LinkSys ethernet router – initially with a LinkSys router without wireless capability. Printing and internet functions with both Macs with that router were all normal. The problem began when I swapped out the router for a new LinkSys E3000 router with wireless capability last week. After careful matching of all IP addresses the internet and Wi Fi functions all perform normally, but the printer has been tough. There is nothing on the ethernet network except the two Macs and the printer. The printer internally established IP address is consistent with the host addresses – both Macs and the router all show successful connections with the printer. Every attempt to print anything, from either Mac, results in the printer queue window going from "printer ready" to "pause" with the document to be printed remaining in the queue. I've reinstalled the printer numerous times in the system preference printer window on each Mac. I've checked and rechecked printer sharing; it appears to be as it is supposed to be. I've reinialized the router several times. I've made two calls to Apple Tech Support (no help), four chats with Cisco Tech Support (no help), and two conversations with Imagistics technicians. The problem persists. I'm out of ideas. Whadda you think?

Blessings
Tom


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC Network Printing Problem*

Okay, I'm asking to just make sure the basics are out of the way. Does the router, printer, and both Macs have unique IP addresses, which are also all different then the IP address of a modem if there is one? Once you print, and it goes to pause, what happens when you un pause it?


----------



## Tom Woods (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: MAC Network Printing Problem*

Hey thanks for your willingness to help. I was able to get local assistance from someone who works with Mac networks a lot. Turns out the problem was really an involved mess to straighten out -- the router was in conflict with the DSL modem; not in IP addresses or anything obvious. The modem had actually established a local ethernet network on which both Macs and the printer were connected: very deceptive, as the false network appeared to be the desired router network. And, without passwords for the modem, it was really tough to figure out how to kill the modem network so the proper router network could be installed. Alls well that ends well. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MAC Network Printing Problem*

I wondered if that was the case, hence why I asked if the addresses were different from the modem. Glad to hear it's all good now.


----------

